# Driver for Intel 82567LM?

## c707176

Does anybody know which ethernet driver I need for the Intel 82567LM Gigabit card?

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you need to use the e100e module : http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/message?board.id=Special_Interest_Linux&thread.id=378

You should try the Gentoo-Sources-2.6.26 or even 2.6.27 to have your nic properly working.

----------

## c707176

how can I make use of the newer kernel with the minimum-install CD?

----------

## c707176

I already tried the e1000e driver. It doesn't work this one and the miniumu-install CD...

----------

## Sinker

Hello,

The e1000e should be the right driver (according to Intel's website). If you could post some more information / logs as to why you know it's not working someone might be able to help.

As for the latest 2.6.27 kernel, I believe that's still masked by the ~x86 keyword so unless you enable that for the kernel you'll not see it as being available.

HTH

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, burn this : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=85811&package_id=88964

And boot it and think it's a Gentoo minimal CD.

By the way, if you are using a AMD64 installation, just pass rescue64 on the prompt when you will boot with SystemRescueCD.

SystemRescueCD is a Gentoo CD with a very recent kernel.

Good luck  :Razz: 

----------

## c707176

I burned the latest (1.1.0) system rescue CD and booted. I tried modprobe e1000e followed by ifconfig eth0 which gives eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

A cat /var/log/messages | grep eth0 gives: eth0: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, after a fresh boot with SystemRescueCD, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

```

Do you see at all any ethx interface ?

----------

## c707176

No, I don't see any ethX interfaces!

----------

## d2_racing

You need to find a LiveCD that use kernel 2.6.26 at least.

----------

## c707176

Is there a Gentoo Live-CD with this kernel version? Or can I build it on my own?

----------

